# Me and my horse having a bad day lol



## mell (Sep 5, 2007)

just a tip, when she was rearing in the paddock, you kicked her, but was still blocking with your reins. where else does she have to go?


----------



## reiningfan (Jan 7, 2008)

What I saw was that you were trying to get her to collect and she was rearing in defiance. Have you used side reins on her while lunging? That wouls maybe get her more accepting of collection, as she is only fighting herself. I'd also leave her tied by herself more often. It'd maybe help her impatience.


----------



## bubba13 (Jan 6, 2007)

You need to get out of her face if you don't want her to rear and fall over backwards on you.


----------



## Harlee rides horses (Jan 13, 2008)

First off, you are pulling incredibly too much on that horse's head. If your horse is pulling at the bit that you need to hold her back that much then you should either change bits or occupations, as in what you and horse horse show. Secondly, you shouldn't kick your horse and pull back, it is fairly confusing to them and it can result in things like rearing, such as your horse did. Thirdly, don't pull on your horse when it is rearing, it can make them lose their balance and topple on top of you. Fourth, in the beginning of your video, you were riding one handed, just thought I would point out that you are riding english and english is two handed. And fifth, not to be rude at all but your horses headset wasn't so great. Now I of course don't know what you teach your horse and whether or not you work on headsets so I just want you to know I'm not trying to be mean, rude, or whatever, I'm speaking my mind. But most of your "bad riding day" was all because of mistakes you made and it wouldn't hurt to fix them.


----------



## BluMagic (Sep 23, 2007)

When riding and the horse rears, I push them forward. The can't really rear if they are moving much. 

And for the rearing on the ground. DO NOT pull on your horse's head. If they want to go back start to push them back until they change their minds.... :?

Edited for spelling.


----------



## tim (Dec 31, 2007)

Heh, when my horse has a bad day his face gets tied to his butt, and I give him time to reflect.


----------



## BluMagic (Sep 23, 2007)

nice tim lol


----------



## kim_angel (Oct 16, 2007)

Belle441 said:


> View my" Bad day horseriding" vid on youtube at http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MJItMYW31ug(its me and my RL horse)view & comment


I found nothing good or entertaining about this video to be honest.

I think you were sending mixed signals to your horse and at times, it looks as if you were purposefully pulling, yanking & kicking to make the horse rear. Then in the rear, you were pulling on its head. Do you realize how dangerous that is for you AND your horse???
I knew someone who did things like that and the horse toppled over on her, breaking her hip and the horse broke its leg.

I sincerely hope you would start working with your horse on some Ground Work to get him/her more under control, learn to collect, be soft and supple and responsive. You will get more out of your riding if you worked on some ground work for respect.

I also think you need to improve on your riding ability before you jump. It all looks like one great big disaster to me.


----------



## appylover31803 (Sep 18, 2007)

When my horse would rear, I'd pull a rein to the side to get her to come back down. I saw it in this video. Just as an FYI, I wasn't really thinking when my horse was rearing, i just sort of did it and it worked. And it wasn't a full blown rear, it was just like a couple feet off the ground. 

This is the video in case anyone wanted to view it
http://youtube.com/watch?v=tNMIz-RjJyw


----------



## diamonr4ever (Jan 29, 2008)

your mare is a brat.lol. jk. We all have thse days.


----------



## xoLivxo (Dec 27, 2007)

yeah in some of the videos it looked like you were just making her mad. but idk maybe she was being a brat before but in SOME of them it did look like it was you.


----------



## BluMagic (Sep 23, 2007)

I agree. It did look sort of like you were instigating and making her rear.


----------



## xoLivxo (Dec 27, 2007)

^ exactly. im not the one to rly walk around saying "its all the riders fault" like some ppl *cough cough my mom cough cough* but lots of times the rider can just rly set the horse off and make them mad. it looks like you were doing just that.


----------



## WildFeathers (Sep 2, 2007)

> I found nothing good or entertaining about this video to be honest.
> 
> I think you were sending mixed signals to your horse and at times, it looks as if you were purposefully pulling, yanking & kicking to make the horse rear. Then in the rear, you were pulling on its head.


I completely agree, there's a ton of youtube comments about how you're such a great rider with such a great seat, but I see just the opposite.


----------



## saraequestrian (Dec 4, 2007)

I completely agree with everybody.

It looks like you were MAKING her rear.


----------



## hsharp123 (Mar 22, 2007)

Am i seeing things or does that mare look very uncomfortable? Does she have a back problem...she doesnt look happy at all, she actually looks upset and stressed throughout most of that video and i found it quite upsetting!


----------



## HorsesAreForever (Nov 9, 2007)

okay threw that whole video I couldnt figure out what people were talking about then i watched it again and really looked and u were making that poor horse rear u kicked then pulled back kicked again! where is the horse suppose to go if ur pulling on its mouth and kicking! Cant go forward not back and the only thing to do is go up! and thats dangerous poor horse was very stressed! Dont do this to a horse just for a movie and some comments Nor do i see a good rider or a good seat threw that video like the comments on youtube said.. im sorry but that whole video was just upsetting


----------



## Babyrowz (Mar 16, 2007)

lovely horse with huge po, but maybe you want to consider carrying a whip when she does buck and rear. also is she on a feed?


----------



## JMJ~Arabians (Jan 9, 2008)

*What I see.......*

Ok....I see several things here. I am going to be as polite as possible BUT also honest at this critique because of the dangerous behavior I see here.

*1. Your Seat -* You don't have one. Sorry. You need to regroup your seat before you can safely tackle this mare's issues. LOTS of flat practice, walk, trot, barebacks! Probably not even on THIS horse, a safer one perhaps one that you're not going to be worried will throw you.

*2. Your Hands - * OWWIE! Talk about on her mouth! Quiet hands are essential with a problem horse. When your horse is rearing NEVER EVER kick and pull back at the same time!!! Your horse will eventually go up and over w' you. I know you said she was a previous bolter which is why an arena is your friend. When she rears GIVE her her head and push her forward w' your leg in ANY direction she chooses. Forward movement is what you're looking for. AS SOON as she goes forward a few steps STOP, PRAISE HER! Quit trying to "force" a ride out of her she is not ready for even a simple hack or jumps!

*3. Jumps - * DO NOT! This mare is hardly rideable on flat why are you jumping her? Not being mean and I don't really know much about jumping but it looks to me as you're not very confident with it yourself. I would not even consider jumping her until you've got her rearing and bucking fits stopped. Every time you landed you caught her HARD in the mouth AND the back.

A few other things I can suggest would be a good long lunge before riding so she can work her kinks out before you get on her. Why does she act like such a spaz while being tied?? I would possibly recommend getting her vetted and looked at hormonial issues. Maybe she needs some hormone treatments?? I am not there, I can't really offer up much more with out seeing her in person. Are you sure she doesn't have a sore back or mouth? Who trained her, how long has she been trained.

Please don't think we are picking on you, we're not. But as it looks right now this is dangerous. Please be careful.

Jenn


----------



## Navaho08 (Apr 7, 2008)

Hey Belle, I used to have a young TB gelding named Dakota, he was the exact same. but alot worse. I am around many horses in a day as I work 7 days a week at 3 differnt barns training, and cleaning stalls. 
You need to get off her face! and I cant beleive you have her jumping when shes like that shes not going to get better by jumping. You need to go back to basics and re-train, get that horse safe on the ground she looks like a horse that retaliates when yelled and screamed at. It dosent help. it dosent train them anything. We as riders are there to train these horses starting from the ground and working your way up to have a well trained quiet and safe horse. 

Work on getting her to calm down, shes quite dangerous the way she is and you can tell she is a very bosy mare and insecure. You need to work on her ground manners before you even think about jumping, jumping is to be done when solid ground work and the basics have been layed out and have been learnt. 

Why train a horse to jump and then go backwards to your basics to get lead changes. When in my opinion should be done before a horse is jumped. It is way safer and easier on both of you to do the basics everyone does basic training wether they are pros or not we all do our flatwork, and set good foundations for the horse. with out a solid foundation on the flat you have nothing. 

I would also wrap her legs, one wrong move and she falls she can really hurt you and herself. Protect yourself and protect your horse. 

Good luck!


----------

